# I have *some* self control



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Not much - but enough to walk into tractor supply and walk out sans baby chicks. Wasn't so sure for a bit! Sarah and I almost gave in. Next year we will get a couple to refresh the flock. 

They had ducks too! 

Today my auto coop door came in!! Need to get started on my coop addition so I can get that set up.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic, i wish i had room for that many.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Me to congrats!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I dunno Jen, those ducks are awfully darned cute! (Whispered the evil voice of one who DID succumb at TS)


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Good for you... I walked out with 12. Even though I had 40 in the incubator. I have no will power....


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

What I would've given to take two of those cute duckies home. If only I had a pond........


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

HomeSkillet said:


> I dunno Jen, those ducks are awfully darned cute! (Whispered the evil voice of one who DID succumb at TS)


As did I a week and 2 days ago. Darn it they were $2 because they were getting too "old" so "someone" had to give them a great home.  That was my reasoning anyway.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> What I would've given to take two of those cute duckies home. If only I had a pond........


I don't have a pond either but kiddie pools work just fine.


----------



## thewhisperingoaks (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a large pond (1 acre) and the ducks still like the little kiddy pool. they won't go in the pond. figures,


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

thewhisperingoaks said:


> I have a large pond (1 acre) and the ducks still like the little kiddy pool. they won't go in the pond. figures,


That is too darned funny!  I am finding ducks to be just as head strong as my chickens.


----------

